# Omega 1640 Module



## darylglynn (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi , good afternoon all

on a whim i bought an omega case from ebay to add to my f300hz's ( 3 ) and ( no mocking ) rado manhattans ( 2) .

Where the devil would i get a replacement digital module and crystal for the 1640 ?


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

The same place you purchased the case from would be my guess.

You often see them for sale. But condition thats another question.


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

If you google Ref P22011.8 you'll find a crystal. A complete working module is going to be very difficult to get hold of though. Tissot made an F1 digital sensor watch which used the same module - could be worth looking out for a beaten up one of those.

To be honest, if you want a working 1640 Okapi Sensor (or any vintage Omega lcd) then buying a case and hunting for the rest of it is always going to work out more expensive than just shelling out for a complete watch. The bracelets and glass are very expensive and the internals are "part restricted" meaning that Omega only supply whats left of the stocks to official service centers.


----------



## darylglynn (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi digibloke , thanks for that , as i said it was a whimsical ebay purchase ( ie post red wine ) , so if I come across one then great otherwise it's in the tinkering box.


----------



## NWWATCH (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi there, this is another option, I need a case back and perhaps a case for the 1640, would you wish to send me your caseback and case?

Hope to hear from you


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

darylglynn said:


> on a whim i bought an omega case from ebay to add to my f300hz's ( 3 ) and ( no mocking ) rado manhattans ( 2) .


Why would you expect to get mocked over your Rado Manhattans?

Rado is a great watch company, with lots of history and innovation (case materials, anyone?) under it's belt, not to mention that they have a solid place in Electric/Electronic watch history via their Electrosonic (tuning fork)/Marstron/Newtron line up. I also collect Rado automatics and Manhattans are one of my favorite designs!

Be proud of your watches man! :yes:


----------

